# Redemption



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Greetings fellow heretics.
Well my last RP fell on its backside and died but you live and learn so Im gonna try again...wish me luck:grin:

_________________________________________________________________

Aurio glanced down from the balcony on which he stood overlooking the exiles sparring arena, over three dozen disgraced Astartes were gathered down there, and it pained him to admit that he needed some of them.

"My lord?" Palon his servant asked

"Yes Palon, I know bring me say....six of them" Aurio replied

As Palon left Aurio absently stroked the eldar spirit stone at is belt...
_________________________________________________________________

This is where you come in 

Name: (Obvious)

Age: (No older than 400 and no younger than 150 so not old enough to be anything like a 1st company but old enough to not be a scout)

Apperance: (What the fuck do you look like?)

Personality: (What are you like?)

Weapons: Choose from this list:

Bolter Must Take
Bolt pistol Must Take
Chainsword (Sergeant may take a power sword or fist)
Replace bolter with Meltagun/Flamer/Plasma Gun (Two if no heavy weapon is taken one otherwise)
Replace Blter with Heavy Bolter/flamer/Plasma cannon (One Only)
One piece of your own equipment that you have kept from you chapter. Servo harness, plasma pistol, somthing like that.

Disgrace: All of you were exiled from you chapter for somthing, why were you?

Backround:

Chapter:

Rules:-As GM I reserve the right to request/demand any changes be made of a character; in the end, no matter what you may want the GM's say is the final one.

-Generally, if you go up against something that cannot be beaten in a single post, you'll know it.

-The obvious no god modding or trying to hijack the story; this more or less goes without saying but doing so for the record. If you want to control another player's character you better damn well make sure they don't have a problem with it or you've gone over things with them. I love it when members work together and collaborate, and make no mistake that I hate when people take control of others of their own accord to make there own characters look or be that much more epic.

Im looking for a squad of ten with a sergeant, the sergeant and special weapons will be a first come first serve basis.

Places: 
Sergeant:
Marine 1: Necrosis
Marine 2
Marine 3
Marine 4
Marine 5


Have fun 

My Character:
Name: Aurio Drake

Age: 198

Apperance: Aurio is a giant among the Astartes standing at an imposing eight feet tall and almost the width of two large men, he has pure white eyes which seem to cut into your very soul, which was also mocked about for most of his early life untill he was picked for the Chapter.
Aurio also has a long ropey scar down the left side of his face from a near miss from a World Eaters chain axe, his dark blonde hair, is shoulder length and often tied back in a pony-tail.


Wargear: Aurio uses his ancient Force Sword and his trusty combi-melta as well as a flamer pistol which he always seems to either break or lose. Aurio has earned a Crux Terminatus. Aurio usually make use of a Jump Pack as well.

Personality: Aurio is usually quite quiet and keeps to himself unless prompted by others, that is untill battle where he will be found bellowing and roaring the Emperor's name and litanys of hatred. Aurio is a shunned figure among his brothers unless in battle in which case he is a rallying point of fury and zeal.

Backround: Aurio was fathered by an average middle class man, Siloe, who worked as a welder and his mother Ilea who worked in the Govenor's palace. Untill one day whenhis Father and Mother were brutally murdered by his Fathers employers lackeys, the men left him barely alive thinking that he would be no threat...they were wrong...over the course of a year after his wounds had healed Aurio hunted down the six men and slowly killed four of them, he was almost discovered as he was working on the fifth and had to throw him over a nearby cliff onto an iron fence.

The sixth however by now had hired four Bodyguards, Aurio by now did not care wether he lived or not and so took the most direct approach, in the dead of night Aurio gathered his only weapons, his combat knife of a good foot of steel and a sledge hammer, and his eyes...then entered the house.
The next day the officals discovered four corpses nailed to the front of the house three of which had crushing damage to their arms legs and heads, and a fifth who was found with pure white hair and a look of unimagineable terror on his face that several people fainted as they looked.
Genoscans were run and Aurio was discovered, but by then he had been chosen to become an Astartes.

It was revealed however that what he could do with his eyes was a form of psychic ability and he was immediatly given over to the Librarius to be trained where he learned how to use his eyes at will instead of for revenge among other things.
Durng his trainig many visions assailed him, battles he had not fought in enemies he had not slain all appeared to him, eventually a vision of Sanguinius appeared to him before a batte causing him to go into spasm as the Rage threatened to overcome him.

Over the course of three days Aurio fought to keep his sanity before the Keeper of the Lost arrived, as Astorath lifted his axe high Aurio returned to sanity and deflected the axe with his mind. (Note he did not fall to the Rage, he fought against falling to it so he has not overcome it he simply kept his sanity)

Disgrace: Aurio attacked Marines of the Marines Malevolent after they abandoned over three hundred thousand refuges to the mercy of the Tyranids.

Chapter: Angels Vermillion


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I think this is a terribly rude considering open minds is still running and is nowhere near conclusion
Did you even ask The psyker whether you could do this?

How do you know Aurio will still be alive, this is sort of raping a blokes idea and just taking it on your own.
Its unfair on the psyker considering he had his own ideas for a spin off series and thus you've just spoilt possiblilities for him

May i add you need to do a little research on the ordo psykana before you begin this rp
Epistolaries dont go straight to father librarian


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

Honestly man I am sort of offended that you would not only take pieces of a storyline that I created and it still in flux. But try and make a spin off of a character that could very well die in the + Open Minds + storyline. Hell all of our characters could die in that storyline

It just seems pretty fucked up to me. I thought you would have known better even though you are only fourteen. I could be using way harsher language and just berating the shit out of you but I am confident that you will do the right thing and come up with another storyline not involving any of the + Open Minds + characters and settings until two things happens. ONE - The + Open Minds + storyline ends and TWO YOU ASK FOR MY PERMISSION BEFORE USING SOME OF MY INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I too think its rude but I must say that I don't think Captain Stillios opened it to offend you or anyone else, so I'm sure you can come up with sort of an understanding or agreement. Anyway Captain Stillios you can always change the RP background a bit so while it will keep the same line of though and action it will not resemble other games to much.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry sorry sorry...This is if Aurio survives I just wanted to use him and that seemed the best way...Im sorry if I offended anyone I didnt mean to..*Goes and sits in corner* Ill change it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Stillios, don't worry. You made a mistake but you had the guts to try, so I give you credit for that. I do think you should have asked though buddy. However, if your still interested in the RPG I'll join up as the Sergeant. Mirakia rises again, hahahah:grin:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I am still hoping to do this so yeah join if you want.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll join up as a standard Marine if that's okay. 

Quick Question, what are we? Deathwatch?


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

No, exiles, disgraced marines from a number of different chapters think penal legion for astartes.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So we went from young psykers to renegade dudes, nice twist, now I'm really interested.

And about what I said before, i apologize alittle. I meant it as a friendly jest, so i apologize if it didn't come across that way buddy.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Young psykers...what?
The squad is a tactical squad made up of rejects..


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

hey, looks cool ,you still running this thing


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah just some complications earlier


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, maybe not. Sorry.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Romero Valar

Age: 162

Appearance: Romero Valar stands around 7’9, his eyes are the color of blood. He has a scar that goes starts from the top right of his head and cut’s through his nose and goes down to the bottom left of his face. Aside from that he pretty much looks like a regular space marine.

Personality: Romero is a very quiet person and usually keeps to himself. He tries to be as efficient as possible. Although in battle there is a chance that he will lose himself and go on a berserking rampage. 

Weapons: Bolter, blot pistol, chainsword and another chainsword from his chapter.

Disgrace: When Romero became a tactical marine he was place under the Fulvius Garrod. During their first battle they were attack by Orks in close combat. As Romero cut down the Orks but for each Ork he killed another two took its place. As the battle continued Romero began to lose himself in his battle lust. Despite the Ork numbers they were driven back by the Exorcist marines. Yet as the battle ended Romero continued to fight on. Fulvius approach him but was attacked by Romero. Romero slashed his arm and chest which punctured a lung. Yet before Romero could deliver the death blow he regained control of himself. Yet for attacking a superior he was sentence to exile.

Background: Before joining the Chapter Romero memory was wiped. This was done in order to lower the chances of him being corrupted. After joining the chapter and receiving the geneseed, Romero has placed in a secure room where he was possessed by a minor daemon (bloodletter to be specific but Romero doesn’t know that) for 12 hours until it was cast out by a Daemon Hunter. After the process Romero has to receiver minor reconstructive surgery. Soon after he began to learn the ways on combating Daemons and was trained to use the 666 verses of the Book of Exorcism.

Romero was soon placed in a scout squad under the command of Sergeant Antarius Kardon. For several years he served under Antarius command until he was promoted to a Devastator under the command of Sergeant Tranio Arceus a young yet a very inspiring leader. Arceus made a note about Romero zeal when using a heavy bolter. After many battles Romero joined the Assault marines. Here he served under Feron Vladislav, a ruthless and brutal leader. Romero excelled under his new commander and showed a talent for close combat. After several battles under the command of Feron, Romero was finally placed in a tactical squad which led to his exile.

Chapter: Exorcist


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay first person!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey Stillios, can I use my Mirakia character from the origional thread???


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

This is not related to Open Minds any longer so use his name yes and his backround if you must but change him and he may not be a psyker.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

so were just norml marines now???

And when you say that, are we just a normal tactical squad, or are we more up the chain so to speak. I ask only because of the equipment I should take.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You are a disgraced marine who is now part of a tactical marine squad, before ywere dsgraed you could have been a devastator a tactical or an assault marine.
Also for the thing you keep from your chapter it cannot be an option on the list like a power sword, an exta pistol fine another chainsword fine but only two special weapons and a sergeant.


----------

